# Ever worked for a boss that...



## McEngr (Mar 6, 2009)

...performed designs that you absolutely did not agree with? Maybe I take myself too seriously, but I flat out told my supervisor that he made a pretty major design error on a job he certified 2 years ago. I diplomatically told him that we will just have to differ on our "opinions", but secretly I think we both knew that it was a mistake. I have put my personal opinions aside when doing this in the past. The only negative conclusion is that it makes you appear weak and without an opinion. My boss will stick his neck out with his thoughts. When I asked him about my major concern about the inconservatism, he used words like "I guess I feel..." and "I assume...", but the assumptions are a real stretch.

After putting much thought into how to deal with these issues in the future, I have a question for the rest of you: If, and when, you feel ethically conflicted with how to deal with a particular design, do you not say anything if you're not certifying it?


----------



## Supe (Mar 6, 2009)

If it is a design which poses any sort of physical risk to anyone, I feel we're ethically responsible to bring it to the attention of whomever necessary, regardless of whether we're the ones signing off on it or not.

Any situation where letting it go brings up any question in regards to ethics is realistically an issue worth looking into.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 6, 2009)

I've never had the exact situation, but several similar.

The one that comes to mind is when I was asked to get certification labels to add to product that was not certified. I refused. My boss's boss had somebody else do the dirty work. I made my opinion known. I have made my opinions known in work environment about a lot of ethics questions. The only thing it really go me was a clear conscience and respect from some peers. And it kept me out of the corrupt middle/top management circle.


----------



## dastuff (Mar 6, 2009)

I usually do stay mum over issues unless I see it posing a problem to safety. Then I wouldn't flat out call someone out on it, but try to make them understand there is a better way...

It's all about the politics I suppose.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 6, 2009)

This has happened to me before, and I have made my opinions known.

The fact of the matter is that a PE is sealing something that he believes is correct. All of the blame is on him/her if it falls down.

There are times where things go out "wrong" in my eyes and I always try to do my calculations as correct as I can and make sure that when I seal something that it is spot on. I also know that I am not the best engineer in the world and that some other people may know more than I do in certain subjects.

I'm not saying that I look the other way if I see things that are wrong, I'm trying to say that a PE is taking responsibility in something and that it may also be a learning opportunity for me in that as well.

Just my :2cents:


----------



## SSmith (Mar 6, 2009)

During one of our experiments while I was working at Fort Knox, a Major General (2 star) told me that he thought the value of a certain metric was X. I quickly retorted about having job security because the value of the metric was actually Y. (Y&gt;&gt;&gt;X) I was only a lowly GS-7 at the time and didn't know any better than to handle the situation tactfully. It did give an on the spot cash award for $1k on my next paycheck for demonstrating Army values, in particular Integrity, in an ethically challenging situation.

Im sure nothing ever happened to the General because it wasn't written down. But my boss was in ear shot...


----------



## McEngr (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses people. I am glad that I have a support group when I'm out in the middle of strangeland engineering firm, LLC. But, I digress.

Have a great weekend all!

arty-smiley-048:


----------

